# Doggy day care



## daniiparker09 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi there dog lovers.
I'm seeking some advice.
I would really love to start a doggy day care centre here in Plymouth. Like a daytime nursery but for dogs. I've never done anything like this before. The idea I have is to find an ideal venue in a setting with areas to walk dogs safely. I would really like any advice anyone can give me, if anyone has experience doing something similar or even using a similar service??

I would really appreciate it, its a massive dream of mine i'm just not sure where to start.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you ever run your own business before? Or have a lot of experience with dogs? Its hard to find an 'ideal' location although lots of people are starting up 'outdoor' daycare in fields.


----------

